# Duck and Goose recipes



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

The begenning of duck season is in ten days away here in Kansas.  Anyone got some good recipes for ducks, canadian geese, or snow geese post them up. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Fajita's....

Get a good fajita mix. Marinade over night. Cook with assorted peppers and onions. MMMMMM....good.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Poppers....

Read the thread......both recipes are great. I like the modified with the pickling juice and pickled jalapenos...mmmmm

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=84631


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Waterfowl Stew.....mmmmm

I tried it and it was awesome!

Night before....

Take your waterfowl ( Goose 1 breast - 2 halves) (duck 2-3 breasts) and brine it in 1/2 gallon of water and 1/2 cup salt.

Now ingredients:

2 tablespoons veg oil
2 cups cooked ham cubed
2 cups of goose/duck meat chunked (about one breast)
1 large onion roughly chopped
4 stalks of celery chopped in 1/4" think slices
3 Carrots peeled and chopped in 1/4" slices
1 green pepper seeded and roughly chopped
1 jalapeno pepper seeded and thinly chopped
4 cloves of minced garlic
1 quart of chicken broth
1- 15oz can of diced tomatoes
1 - 6 oz can of tomato paste
1 - 15 oz can of white beans
Salt and pepper

Take goose/duck out of brine and remove all unwanted parts (fat, grisley, tendons, etc.) And tenderize....smack with mallet or frying pan. Then chunk up.

Heat oil in a stock pot over medium heat. Add ham and cook fro three minutes. Add goose/duck and cook, stirring often, until evenly browned. Then add onion and the next 5 ingredients. Cook for 5 mins or until onions are translucent.

Add chicken broth and diced tomato. Bring to boil, reduce heat, cover and simmer for 2 1/2 hrs, stirring occasionally.

Then add tomato paste and beans (drain beans). Cook another 20 mins or until goose is tender. Add salt and pepper to taste and serve.

ADD INS:
I have added a can of green beans at the end.
I have also added cut up strips (3) of bacon at the same time as the ham.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Duck breasts..... 2 recipes.

# 1 Montreal Steak Seasoning

Use the Marinade on the Montreal Steak seasoning....olive oil, soy sauce, seasoning. Put in plastic back for about 4-12 hours. Cook on grill until medium rare. I typically chunk up the breast into strips.

# 2 Soy Sauce

Get soy sauce, garlic salt. Marinade duck in it over night. either grill until medium rare or Fry. Again I strip the breast up.

When I have fried it up I have added mushrooms and onions kind of like a duck version of Tenderloin tips.

I hope this is a good start. Waterfowl if prepared correctly is amazing.


----------



## linakhan988 (Dec 20, 2012)

Chuck Smith said:


> Waterfowl Stew.....mmmmm
> 
> I tried it and it was awesome!
> 
> ...


hmm.. this is a very much nice recipe i will must try this thanks for sharing. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another recipe I have done:

Ingredients:
Duck or goose (how ever much you are going to cook)
Red Pepper
Green Pepper
Onion
1/4 Cup of Flour
1/4 Cup of Pancake mix (used Ann Jemmima)
1/4 Cup of Shore Lunch Fried Chicken mix
Salt
Pepper
Garlic Powder
2 Cups of Instant Rice
Veg Oil
Milk

Instruction: Cut up duck/goose into bite size pieces. Then put in container and cover in milk. Let marinade or sit in milk for 2-3 hours or longer. In the meantime cut up vegetables into bite size pieces. Mix the flour, pancake mix, shore lunch into a zip lock bag. Add in as much salt, pepper, garlic powder as desired to taste. Then put 1 table spoon of oil in fry pan and cook veggies until tender crisp. Remove and put in bowl. Then add enough oil into pan so it is about 1/4 to 1/2 inch up on pan. Get out the duck/goose remove from milk and put into zip lock bag with flour mixture. Shake to coat the meat. Then add into the hot oil and cook. It takes about 2 mins each side or less. Moving often so you don't burn the breading. Once done add into bowl with veggies. While this is going on cook instant rice as stated on the box. Mix all together.....and enjoy.

Side note:
I have not done this yet. But I am going to skip the veggies and rice. Just fry the duck/goose up in the same flour mixture and coat with a sauce and see how that goes.....It would be like bite sized duck bite in buffalo or BBQ sauce.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I enjoy the simple bacon wraped duck with cream cheese and Jalapeno's.

Just cube duck into widths as wide as your bacon, cut the bacon strips in half. Butter fly open the duck and put a spot of cream cheese and a jalapeno slice from a jar. wrap it with the bacon and skewer it. On to the grill.

Its simple and we cook them on the road becaus you only need a grill and a knife, ice fishing is a good time to relive fall hunts.


----------



## rohail1 (May 20, 2013)

The best way to cook wild duck happens to be the easiest way - roasting it whole. This is a slam-dunk excellent recipe.

Ingredients:
* One wild duck, plucked and dressed whole
* Salt
* Two celery sticks or carrots

Equipment:
* Oven (a toaster oven will work for teal)
* Meat thermometer
* Tongs
* Foil

Instructions:

Preheat oven to 450 or 500 degrees.

Pat the bird dry with a paper towel and salt the duck's skin.

Brown the duck in a cast iron pan over medium heat, preferably using duck fat, but oil will do. Use tongs to turn it so it browns on all sides. This will take a few minutes to get that golden brown that drives your tastebuds mad.

Turn off the burner, lift the duck with the tongs, then set two celery stalks or carrots underneath it in the pan. Rest the browned duck on them, breast side up.

Pop the whole shebang into the oven for at least 10 minutes for a small bird such as teal, more for a bigger bird.

Start checking the bird after 10 minutes (more for larger birds) by inserting a meat thermometer into the breast. When it hits 135 degrees, pull it out of the oven.

Set the bird on a cutting board and cover it with a tent made of aluminum foil. Let it rest for at least five minutes. (This will raise the temperature to about 145, which makes the food nazis much happier.)

For small birds like teal, serve whole. Larger birds, such as mallard and pintail, can be cut in half (you could use a cleaver or kitchen shears) and will serve two.

Serve with your favorite side dish or salad. Hint: You'll be grateful if you have bread or another starchy item to soak up the juices.

Try this recipe once and you'll see why we never breast out a duck at our house - there's no reason not to savor the whole bird.


----------

